# How can I access my HeadUnit after retrofitting CARPLAY on my G12 ?



## Dfana (Jun 25, 2017)

Prior to installing Apple Carplay with BimmerTech I was able to access my head unit for coding, now when I connect and try to get in I get this error message saying "it will not allow me access to my head unit because it has been modified"......How can I get pass this? or what other app besides Bimmercode can I use now to access head unit module?












THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can't anymore. Known issue with BimmerCode for long time now.

Can Code Head Unit with E-Sys instead.


----------



## Dfana (Jun 25, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can't anymore. Known issue with BimmerCode for long time now.
> 
> Can Code Head Unit with E-Sys instead.


E-SYS? What is that? Can you point me in the right direction. I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need an ENET Cable first, not OBD Dongle you use with BimmerCode.


----------



## Dfana (Jun 25, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need an ENET Cable first, not OBD Dongle you use with BimmerCode.



I have one, from before when I had my X5.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dfana said:


> I have one, from before when I had my X5.


PM sent.


----------



## Sandro1632 (Feb 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey, could I PM you regarding this as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandro1632 said:


> Hey, could I PM you regarding this as well?


Yes, you may.


----------



## Sandro1632 (Feb 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you may.


I actually cant figure out how lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandro1632 said:


> I actually cant figure out how lol


I sent you one. Just reply to it.


----------



## adman511 (Jan 7, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> I sent you one. Just reply to it.


Having the same issue with my G30 headunit in BimmerCode after full screen CarPlay activation. Can I send you a PM on getting the software for e-sys? I already have the required obd cable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adman511 said:


> Having the same issue with my G30 headunit in BimmerCode after full screen CarPlay activation. Can I send you a PM on getting the software for e-sys? I already have the required obd cable.


PM sent.


----------



## eng646 (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


*Can you pm me regarding the same issue please ..*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eng646 said:


> *Can you pm me regarding the same issue please ..*


PM sent.


----------



## Davidleehost (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, can you send to me as well since I have the same issue, much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davidleehost said:


> Hello Shawn, can you send to me as well since I have the same issue, much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## sczjhlh (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


*Can you pm me please?Thanks so much！*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sczjhlh said:


> *Can you pm me please?Thanks so much！*


PM sent.


----------



## Brad_K (4 mo ago)

I am having same issue. Would you mind sending me PM on this as well? Thanks very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brad_K said:


> I am having same issue. Would you mind sending me PM on this as well? Thanks very much


PM sent.


----------



## mirralis (3 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, I am having the same issue on my 2015 F83 after new head unit retrofit with Car Play. Would like to code with ESys. Can you please PM me the information? Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mirralis said:


> Hi Shawn, I am having the same issue on my 2015 F83 after new head unit retrofit with Car Play. Would like to code with ESys. Can you please PM me the information? Much appreciated.


PM sent,


----------



## 94mati (4 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

I had similiar issue after activation Carplay fullscreen and Navigation unlock for maps update. Could you share E-sys in PM ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

94mati said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I had similiar issue after activation Carplay fullscreen and Navigation unlock for maps update. Could you share E-sys in PM ?


PM sent.


----------



## Cafer yilmaz28 (25 d ago)

can you send it to me too please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cafer yilmaz28 said:


> can you send it to me too please


PM sent.


----------



## fcs61265 (11 d ago)

I have same issue, can you send me as well


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fcs61265 said:


> I have same issue, can you send me as well


PM sent.


----------

